# Flushie died today



## Jane3dog (Nov 20, 2012)

I got Flushie 18 months ago. My son was leaving university when he saw some girls about to flush him down the toilet. He brought him home, he was in a tall vase with dirty water.

We put him in a bowl with treated water and gravel. He was beautiful.

That was the start of a journey of learning for me and life improving for Flushie. Over the next few months we went from the bowl to a small tank, to a bigger tank and then to a 5 gallon tank. We got the recommended heater and filter system. We got live plants, then took them out when somewhere it said they were not good for them. We tested the plastic plants in case they were sharp and hurt him, we removed some. He had a castle to hide in. (The lady in the pet store when I bought supplies told me they dont like anything in their tank, not true) He loved to rest on one of the plants when he was not swimming around. He came to greet me every time I went to his tank. 

He had been sick for a while with a swollen abdomen, your forum gave me help. But it was too late, and this morning we woke to him laying dead on the bottom of his tank. It was so sudden, because he was perky yesterday. 

We have buried him in the garden. We will miss him. We put a fish ornament on the Xmas tree with his name on it. Our Xmas letter is signed from him, the kids, the two dogs and the two rabbits. 

Good night Flushie.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You should be proud of your compassionate son and the care you gave an abused fish. RIP Flushie :sob:


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

SIP, Flushie - I don't know about the beginning of your life, but it sounds like you had 18 months of happiness.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Jane, you & son did well!! Merry Christmas


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm so proud of you for saving that poor little fish. I'm so sorry you lost him. SIP


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

He would never know what life is without you. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Jane3dog said:


> I got Flushie 18 months ago. My son was leaving university when he saw some girls about to flush him down the toilet. He brought him home, he was in a tall vase with dirty water.
> 
> We put him in a bowl with treated water and gravel. He was beautiful.
> 
> ...


sniff sniff. That was very touching..... sip


----------

